# Thought I'd try these



## Damo666 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tartan Tarantulas | Facebook

Recently placed an order with tartan tarantulas and thought I'd
share my experience.

Overall I was very pleased with the service provided and most of all
the excellent quality of tarantulas I purchased.

They have a huge stock selection at great prices that you
will be hard to find cheaper elsewhere.
I purchased 2x H.gigas and a MM Grammastola porteri and was given a 
good discount on the H.gigas saving me £10

Communications were second to none and felt at ease purchasing
from people who care about the critters welfare.

Transaction was smooth and the T's were posted out the next day and arrived well before dinner, packaging was good, well labelled and plenty of
cushioning inside the pots the T's came in.

Overall a great service, good experience and fantastic critters,
I would recommend and I'll be using again:2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Damo666 said:


> Tartan Tarantulas | Facebook
> 
> Recently placed an order with tartan tarantulas and thought I'd
> share my experience.
> ...


I'm sure the owner can live without £10 in return for some free advertising on a forum where the owner has been banned :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> I'm sure the owner can live without £10 in return for some free advertising on a forum where the owner has been banned :2thumb:


??? 

Divulge


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Veyron said:


> ???
> 
> Divulge


PM'd :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> I'm sure the owner can live without £10 in return for some free advertising on a forum where the owner has been banned :2thumb:


:lol2:

Suspicions confirmed!!!!!!!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

just look at his youtube vid it says it all


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> I'm sure the owner can live without £10 in return for some free advertising on a forum where the owner has been banned :2thumb:



I was wondering who it was that ran it, can you PM me please?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

corny girl said:


> I was wondering who it was that ran it, can you PM me please?


You have PM


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> You have PM



Cheers mate, was tempted by some of the deals but i won't be buying anything now :gasp:.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha i liked them on facebook after reading the first comment... unliked straight away after reading the following responses!


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

What he get banned for??? Somone pm me pls


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol I love the sheep like mentality. Pathetic. He's a decent guy who sells at decent prices. Just some on here have issues and think we still live in the playground days. Honestly makes me wonder why half of you aren't ashamed of yourselfs with the attitudes. Honestly this forum feels more and more like a playground the way all this has gone on. Sme of you really need to get the chip off your shoulder when you have no cause to complain.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

PrincessBlondie said:


> Lol I love the sheep like mentality. Pathetic. He's a decent guy who sells at decent prices. Just some on here have issues and think we still live in the playground days. Honestly makes me wonder why half of you aren't ashamed of yourselfs with the attitudes. Honestly this forum feels more and more like a playground the way all this has gone on. Sme of you really need to get the chip off your shoulder when you have no cause to complain.


Lol calm down! Why would we be ashamed of ourselves about something like that? Its business at the end of the day, and I'm not going to risk purchasing a tarantula off someone that has received negative reviews, just isn't worth it when there are other invert businesses that have received amazing reviews. Not sure why you care so much...


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Lol calm down! Why would we be ashamed of ourselves about something like that? Its business at the end of the day, and I'm not going to risk purchasing a tarantula off someone that has received negative reviews, just isn't worth it when there are other invert businesses that have received amazing reviews. Not sure why you care so much...


I care so much because it's a load of rubbish. I know the guy personally and have bought off him loads with no complaints. On here he had no negative feedback, it wad people sticking their noses in and stirring it that led to him being banned. I suggest you make sure you know what your talking about in future before having a go at folk when the matter is still being investigated. 50 odd positive reviews and countless YouTube unboxng vids where ppl are happy speak for themselves. Honestly like a bunch of gossiping teenagers in the playground. Had just about enough of this forum and th sheep on it.


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

Before you 2 get into a full on cat fight, will one of u pm me and let me know what he has/or has not done plz


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Won't be a fight hun, not worth my time or effort. Especially when she hasn't bought anything of the person in question so has no right to be having a whine in the first place . I won b pming to gossip, I'm above childish behaviour and leaving it at that. Seriously not wastng my time with people who don't have a clue about the situation.


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

I see you lot are still being nasty then! Uncalled for to say the least. This forum is not a nice place at all.
I'm with PrincessBlondie all the way.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Folk have no clue. The "ban" wad a month, not permeneant like some folk are speculating. And it was for language. Again NOT what some idiots are speculating. Get your facts right before you got spouting your mouths off please.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

No one has said anything, even remotely, nasty/horrible.

It's you two who need to 'stop acting like teenagers' if you can't handle other peoples views and opinions.

EDIT: 



PrincessBlondie said:


> Folk have no clue. The "ban" wad a month, not permeneant like some folk are speculating. And it was for language. Again NOT what some idiots are speculating. Get your facts right before you got spouting your mouths off please.


Did anyone other than YOURSELF mention this on here ?


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Veyron said:


> No one has said anything, even remotely, nasty/horrible.
> 
> It's you two who need to 'stop acting like teenagers' if you can't handle other peoples views and opinions.


There's been lots of underhanded digs which are called for. Especially when the person can't defend themselves. THAT is nasty. I'm done with this thread anyways. I had my say, no don't the whning about me will start now too lol.

And yes there were quite a few references to bans and such on this and another thread. Seriously I'm not gonna waste my precious time arguing with you over the internet lol. You have your opinion. I know what really happened. Have a good night


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh right, so it's ok for certain people obviously in the clique on here to ruin this thread by gossiping and making snide comments which are their opinions. But it's not ok for others not in the forum clique to give their opinions which just so happen to disagree with all you nasty lot. Ha one rule for one and one for the other. You lot need to get a life think you spend too much time on the Internet.


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

P.S. Spoke to Sean and he sends the following

"cheers for the publicity and keeping the thread at the top of the board its appreciated, I will be back on next week to share the love"


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

SallyDragon said:


> Oh right, so it's ok for certain people obviously in the clique on here to ruin this thread by gossiping and making snide comments which are their opinions. But it's not ok for others not in the forum clique to give their opinions which just so happen to disagree with all you nasty lot. Ha one rule for one and one for the other.


No, everyone's opinion and point of view is valid : victory:

It's just that you two are getting arsey about it...no one else..


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Veyron said:


> No, everyone's opinion and point of view is valid : victory:
> 
> It's just that you two are getting arsey about it...no one else..


If that's the case then surely we're entitled to our opinions too then no? I just find it's very unfair everyone having digs at stuff when he can't defnd himself. If it was anyone else I would have said the same thing


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

PrincessBlondie said:


> If that's the case then surely we're entitled to our opinions too then no?


Yes, that's my point, but just say it in a none 'heated' manner like the rest. You two are the ones taking offense at others dislike, even though they have not said any 'nasty' remarks, just honest opinions.



PrincessBlondie said:


> I just find *it's very unfair* everyone having digs at stuff when he can't defnd himself.


It's not 'unfair', as he got banned for breaking the rules. If he didn't, he _would_ be here to defend himself.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Veyron said:


> Yes, that's my point, but just say it in a none 'heated' manner like the rest. You two are the ones taking offense at others dislike, even though they have not said any 'nasty' remarks, just honest opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 'unfair', as he got banned for breaking the rules. If he didn't, he _would_ be here to defend himself.


I never ssaod anything in a heated manner. If you took it that way that's your bad, not mine. I'm simply defending a friend who can't do it himself for reasons I'm not gonna get into on here cause it's.not my business to disclose it. It'll all come out eventually though but it won't be from my lips, well fingers.


----------



## RANGO REPTILES (Feb 25, 2012)

*any problems*



Damo666 said:


> Tartan Tarantulas | Facebook
> 
> Recently placed an order with tartan tarantulas and thought I'd
> share my experience.
> ...


seen as there seems to be quite a few people bad mouthing this person who has actually purchased t's from tartan tarantulas and had problems with them that was not sorted etc... any thing bad the customers have to say ?


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

RANGO REPTILES said:


> seen as there seems to be quite a few people bad mouthing this person who has actually purchased t's from tartan tarantulas and had problems with them that was not sorted etc... any thing bad the customers have to say ?


I know Sean personally. And NONE of th customers who have bought from him had anything but praise for him. Intact 95% of them are now repeat and regular customers. All the folk whining haven't bought anything from him. That was my point. People are too quick to jump on the bandwagon and get the torches out


----------



## RANGO REPTILES (Feb 25, 2012)

*hi*



PrincessBlondie said:


> I know Sean personally. And NONE of th customers who have bought from him had anything but praise for him. Intact 95% of them are now repeat and regular customers. All the folk whining haven't bought anything from him. That was my point. People are too quick to jump on the bandwagon and get the torches out


i have been talking with him alot recently and i am also making alot of purchases from him he does seem realy nice i was going to order from him yesterday but he advised me not 2 just incase anything happend and it dident turn up the next day that meant i would have alot of moneys worth of tarantulas sat in the cold all weekend. now just from that i will give him 100% because he could have just taken the order and the money and sent them and then not bothered if they dident turn up but no he dident want that to happen and just waited for the money to come to him next week and send them so they will be 100% ok and here with me the next day i dont see any problems at all and i would like to also hear other peoples views on his service but only if they have purchased t's from him not what they heard about him from the sisters friends cosign tracey lmao i am not getting arsey lmao just like to put my point across and help a brother from another mother out lol


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

RANGO REPTILES said:


> i have been talking with him alot recently and i am also making alot of purchases from him he does seem realy nice i was going to order from him yesterday but he advised me not 2 just incase anything happend and it dident turn up the next day that meant i would have alot of moneys worth of tarantulas sat in the cold all weekend. now just from that i will give him 100% because he could have just taken the order and the money and sent them and then not bothered if they dident turn up but no he dident want that to happen and just waited for the money to come to him next week and send them so they will be 100% ok and here with me the next day i dont see any problems at all and i would like to also hear other peoples views on his service but only if they have purchased t's from him not what they heard about him from the sisters friends cosign tracey lmao i am not getting arsey lmao just like to put my point across and help a brother from another mother out lol


Same here I was gonna buy beardies off hIm but h talked me out of it and said wait a month give it some proper thought and research. A bad guy woulda just sold me and not bothered


----------



## RANGO REPTILES (Feb 25, 2012)

*hi*



snowgoose said:


> I'm sure the owner can live without £10 in return for some free advertising on a forum where the owner has been banned :2thumb:


hi i would just like to ask whats wrong with a bit of free advertising every company nowa days gets it and uses it how many companys use the biggest and free advertising enterprise in the world FACEBOOK practically every company going thats all free and is alot bigger than this forum that not even half of the population would even know how to use silly ways of putting up pics and anoying trying to search for posts and adds face book just type and go and 1 click here. i know so many people who havent even heard of this so why act asif its the best thing in the world when its not lol


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

The advertising worked on me... I clicked 'like' on the facebook page and I will continue to like the page and if he has something I want I will gladly buy it :2thumb:
Unless I hear of anybody receiving a dead/dieing T that is.

Gary


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Again my point is proved. People who have bought had no complaints and are mostly repeat customers. Says it all really. Now can we all play nice and stop throwing the toys out the prams please?


----------



## RANGO REPTILES (Feb 25, 2012)

*hi*



Drift said:


> The advertising worked on me... I clicked 'like' on the facebook page and I will continue to like the page and if he has something I want I will gladly buy it :2thumb:
> Unless I hear of anybody receiving a dead/dieing T that is.
> 
> Gary


yeah exactly the same with me mate but all places have dead t's happen in the post every now and then its just if the company sends another free like to compensate then tbh i wouldant mind i bet spidershop has had that happen 1 or 2 times its just what happens sometimes


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

RANGO REPTILES said:


> yeah exactly the same with me mate but all places have dead t's happen in the post every now and then its just if the company sends another free like to compensate then tbh i wouldant mind i bet spidershop has had that happen 1 or 2 times its just what happens sometimes


That is very true. I guess I meant to say 'Ill T' as I know deaths in post do happen on the odd occasion. I should of also said 'Depending on the circumstances'.


----------



## RANGO REPTILES (Feb 25, 2012)

**



Drift said:


> That is very true. I guess I meant to say 'Ill T' as I know deaths in post do happen on the odd occasion. I should of also said 'Depending on the circumstances'.


i got what you meant like  no worries but you see what some people are like on here lol would have started people of saying ohh he has sent dead t's wah wah wah hahaha some people are all ways looking for something to wine about  but yeah definatly give the guy a try i am spending way 2 much money with him lmao  :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I have nothing against him selling Ts and inverts.

What I do have a problem with is the guy himself, the way he puts himself across and the manner and attitude in which he does.

If he gets banned for swearing ( after the warning system ) then that, to me, kinda kicks his credibility as a business man and therefore I won't purchase.

Simple really, don't get banned


----------



## RANGO REPTILES (Feb 25, 2012)

*fair enuf*



snowgoose said:


> I have nothing against him selling Ts and inverts.
> 
> What I do have a problem with is the guy himself, the way he puts himself across and the manner and attitude in which he does.
> 
> ...


that's your own view on it but then i suppose it depends on the circumstances if someone was bad mouthing me etc... and i didn't think it was called for and i didn't deserve it then i am sure i would be swearing as well lmao even my own grandmother swears when she is angry  so everybody does it just because he swears don't make him a bad person or a tea leaf etc... i understand first impressions are a big thing when it comes to a business but maybe he was just having a bad day i am not trying to completely stick up for the guy just trying to give a few different views on the matter at hand. but also while running a business if you do behave in a way that people don't like even if it is just a bad day you are bound to loose customers but that don't mean he should keep getting aggravation over and over for it lol  :lol2:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> I have nothing against him selling Ts and inverts.
> 
> What I do have a problem with is the guy himself, the way he puts himself across and the manner and attitude in which he does.
> 
> ...


I appreciate and respect your view snow, but the hing is he's from Glasgow and they naturally are more . . Aburpt I guess Is to word I'm looking for. I to at first was a bit wary but it's just the way t comes across. On th internet youncant tell a person's tone of voice or read their body language. How many timesnhavebyou as d something and somenes picked it up wrong? Happens all the time.

I respect your choice to buy elsewhere, yjatas completely up to yiu. I can aside you thouh he is a nice guy and a good business man. The amount of repeat custom he gets speaks foe itself and he frequently gives added freebies with orders. He really is a nice guy and just some ppl don't understand the harshness is just whinge s. It's a Glasgow thing.

I wanted a beardie ages ago and he actually talked me out odnt sayin research more ect rather han just take my money.

I dnt mean to come across as harsh/defensive/argumentative or whatever I'm si.ply trying to. Put my point across as I knownhIm off the site and know what a genuine caring person he is.

Apologies from the typos. On my phne and I'm getting sleepy.

I'm not being argumentative or heated. I'm just trying t defend a genuine person that's all. I'm sure you guys would d rhw same if t was your friend right?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

PrincessBlondie said:


> I appreciate and respect your view snow, but the hing is he's from Glasgow and they naturally are more . . Aburpt I guess Is to word I'm looking for. I to at first was a bit wary but it's just the way t comes across. On th internet youncant tell a person's tone of voice or read their body language. How many timesnhavebyou as d something and somenes picked it up wrong? Happens all the time.
> 
> I respect your choice to buy elsewhere, yjatas completely up to yiu. I can aside you thouh he is a nice guy and a good business man. The amount of repeat custom he gets speaks foe itself and he frequently gives added freebies with orders. He really is a nice guy and just some ppl don't understand the harshness is just whinge s. It's a Glasgow thing.
> 
> ...


Someone's been drinking :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i dnot know why he got banned he seemed ok to chat to. but in my view the bloke just posted mad posts just to peddle his ts. he was ment to of had them for 12 year and seemed to know less than me about inverts. its down to people if they want his animals but he should not get a free advert on here if he as been kicked of


----------



## RANGO REPTILES (Feb 25, 2012)

**



Veyron said:


> Someone's been drinking :2thumb:


now thats more like it lol every body being nice again lol :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i dnot know why he got banned he seemed ok to chat to. but in my view the bloke just posted mad posts just to peddle his ts. he was ment to of had them for 12 year and seemed to know less than me about inverts. its down to people if they want his animals but he should not get a free advert on here if he as been kicked of


Nearly all WC, so most likely in and out within a month...no need to know much.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Nearly all WC, so most likely in and out within a month...no need to know much.


you still need to look after them and settle them in


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> you still need to look after them and settle them in


Bung 'em in a tub and don't feed/water them and they'll live for a month before you post them.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Veyron said:


> Someone's been drinking :2thumb:


I wish lol. Been up all night being sick so just really exhausted. See it from my point of view though. I'm not being heated or trying to cause arguments. But Sean is a good real life mate of my and it hurts seeing him being slated, in my position you'd defend a friend too wouldn't you? The typos are the phones fault the s3 galaxy hates me and the auto correct screws me over everytine lol. I honestly wasn't being ahrresove but as I said if you saw a mate getting digs thrown at him you'd defend too. He really is a nice bloke and as I said all his customers have never complained and all came back for repeat business. He's glasweigen and they can sometimes come across as quite harsh toned but he genuinely is a lovely guy and has helped me out so many times. I apologise if anyone's said anything I've said as aggressive or heated as it wasn't inteded that way
Ianyone in the same situation would defend a mate . . Right?

Check the rest of my posts . I'm usually happy go lucky bubbly and usually the one diffusing situations on here. So no not been drinking lol just tired and feeling yucky after being sick 12 times today. Hooray for food poisoning!! :no1:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

PrincessBlondie said:


> I wish lol. Been up all night being sick so just really exhausted. See it from my point of view though. I'm not being heated or trying to cause arguments. But Sean is a good real life mate of my and it hurts seeing him being slated, in my position you'd defend a friend too wouldn't you? The typos are the phones fault the s3 galaxy hates me and the auto correct screws me over everytine lol. I honestly wasn't being ahrresove but as I said if you saw a mate getting digs thrown at him you'd defend too. He really is a nice bloke and as I said all his customers have never complained and all came back for repeat business. He's glasweigen and they can sometimes come across as quite harsh toned but he genuinely is a lovely guy and has helped me out so many times. I apologise if anyone's said anything I've said as aggressive or heated as it wasn't inteded that way
> Ianyone in the same situation would defend a mate . . Right?
> 
> Check the rest of my posts . I'm usually happy go lucky bubbly and usually the one diffusing situations on here. So no not been drinking lol just tired and feeling yucky after being sick 12 times today. Hooray for food poisoning!! :no1:


Yeah, see your point. I'm on the fence, having never ordered and I'm unlikely to in the future (tight 4ss who only buys slings :lol2.

Maybe he will get a second chance to earn himself a good rep on here.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Veyron said:


> Someone's been drinking :2thumb:


I wish lol. Been up all night being sick so just really exhausted. See it from my point of view though. I'm not being heated or trying to cause arguments. But Sean is a good real life mate of my and it hurts seeing him being slated, in my position you'd defend a friend too wouldn't you? The typos are the phones fault the s3 galaxy hates me and the auto correct screws me over everytine lol. I honestly wasn't being ahrresove but as I said if you saw a mate getting digs thrown at him you'd defend too. He really is a nice bloke and as I said all his customers have never complained and all came back for repeat business. He's glasweigen and they can sometimes come across as quite harsh toned but he genuinely is a lovely guy and has helped me out so many times. I apologise if anyone's said anything I've said as aggressive or heated as it wasn't inteded that way
Ianyone in the same situation would defend a mate . . Right?

Check the rest of my posts . I'm usually happy go lucky bubbly and usually the one diffusing situations on here. So no not been drinking lol just tired and feeling yucky after being sick 12 times today. Hooray for food poisoning!! :no1:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Veyron said:


> Yeah, see your point. I'm on the fence, having never ordered and I'm unlikely to in the future (tight 4ss who only buys slings :lol2.
> 
> Maybe he will get a second chance to earn himself a good rep on here.


I hope so. He really is a genuine guy. He even gives freebies now and again to customers so that says a lot about him as a person I think. Nice to see we can end the discussion as grown ups. Now c'mon... group hug ppl!!


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

PrincessBlondie said:


> I hope so. He really is a genuine guy. He even gives freebies now and again to customers so that says a lot about him as a person I think. Nice to see we can end the discussion as grown ups. Now c'mon... group hug ppl!!


:grouphug:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Veyron said:


> :grouphug:


See I didn't even have to stand on a chair and sing kunbayah this time. If only all debatesbon the forum could be solved this easily. /huggles


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll close this since it's 5-6 pages of crap and bickering.

Sean will be back shortly, how long he is back is up to him after that.


----------

